# Don't Hate Me Cause I'm Good Lookin'



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

ok... first things first. i *am* pretty

but i have no idea how these gorillas could know this. what i do know is that i am humbled by the generosity that i have been slammed with.

i am very, very appreciative of those who participated in the "good lookin" bombin' run... and i can't think of anything to say but so i'll show the devastation.

i get home after a long difficult day - to the following.http://imageshack.us

several of the culprits have been identified:

68Trishield, Bigwaved, DirtyDee, Eternal Rider, Simplified, Da Klugs, palm55, madurofan, steelheaderdu, Uncle Mickey, luvsmesumcigars, Detroitpha357.

there are a few more that i'm working on identifying.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

there's a signifyin' monkey on the loose... and you know that i know, that you know that i know, who you are.

the first of the pics.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG folks, I couldn't think of a more deserving target than Tony. Enjoy each and every smoke you deserve it.

CBF:w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like you got SMACKED!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> WTG folks, I couldn't think of a more deserving target than Tony. Enjoy each and every smoke you deserve it.
> 
> CBF:w


I agree. Tony gives a lot to the jungle and, having herfed with him, I can attest to the fact that he is good people even if he does dress like a cheerleader! 
Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Tony got some of his own . . .

WTG guys!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

WTG guys. Great coordination attack on a fellow Brother. Enjoy the smokes there Tony. Nice to be eh. :r :w Appreciate all that you do to help make CS what it is today. Just Awesome.  

We got some Great BOTL here at CS.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Lookey there Detroit! I told you it wasn't my fault.....:z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Lookey there Detroit! I told you it wasn't my fault.....:z


Now how did my name get put in this again. Me and DonWeb have an understanding that I didnt have anything to do with this, right Don Remember I was in ENGLAND 
PS: What happen to my bank?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

nice hit guys, you definately deserve it Tony, enjoy!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> there's a signifyin' monkey on the loose... and you know that i know, that you know that i know, who you are.
> 
> the first of the pics.


one hell of a hall, for a very deserving gorrilla =] CONGRADS BROTHA


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Can we be envious because you're good looking Tony? When(insert guilty party here)asked me to help out,I only had to think about it for a nanosecond.I'm all about bombing FOGs!I sincerely hope those "good looking" smokes bring many days of cigar bliss.The FOGs are always saying "pass it forward" well the joy is in the giving! Cheers to all!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

WTG Guys...with out a doubt, Tony is an awesome BOTL and deserves all the punishment people can dish out to him!


Congrats Tony:w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

ok... guys.... i get it! i've been nice to people. it was appreciated. :hn

Tennis Schmennis !!!!!!
Buckeyes Rule !!

http://imageshack.us

for those of you who don't know the reference... it means " i yield "

damn... now i need to get some beads for a coolerdor.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

"I yield" around here really means "just wait"...


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

You ain't as good lookin as me. Don't get it messed up :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great hits on a fine botl!

Congrats Tony!


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

... and even more !!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW Don I guess you will be smoking for a long time to come. I couldnt wait to get back so I could see the pic's of what they sent you, Looks good enjoy.:dr


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

damn, talk about a bomb! congrats


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW - You were still digging out when my NST made it...


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Great hit! Thanks for everything you do around here Tony.


----------

